# Help with CPT Code - appreciate anyone's input



## JJ (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know the new code for CPT 90772, Injection for Testosterone?  I greatly appreciate anyone's input.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 15, 2009)

90772 was replaced with 96372


----------



## JJ (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you for your help, my boss left her books at home.


----------

